# HELP PLEASE!! Dism.. restorehealth- Error code 0x800f0906 the source files could not



## llv17 (Aug 28, 2014)

My Toshiba windows 8 laptop is moving extremely slow and I am trying to fix the issue so it can go back to moving fast. I did a dism restore health scan and received the report below:

The result from a dism...............restorehealth scan was Error 0x800f0906 .... the source file could not be downloaded. Use the "source" option to specify the location of the files that are required to restore the feature. Any help please!! Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It is looking for the installation disc to copy files from . .


----------



## llv17 (Aug 28, 2014)

So, what do I do now Rich?:blush:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Why am I getting error code 0x800f0906*

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...tion-error-0x800f0906,-0x800f081f,-0x800f0907


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If that doesn't work, try this: Repair Corrupt Windows Image - Error 0x800f0906


----------

